# good portable speaker.



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

I was wondering could anybody recommend a portable speaker that I could attach to my bike. i was looking at boombastic and skullcandy. Thank you


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

lord, how I want to smash portable speakers when some db rides by with one in the woods.

I would prefer it if they used headphones.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

My state you can only use one ear, I figure a small speaker that is just loud enough for me . I was looking as the skullcandy shrapnel. I don't want it blaring down the trail.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

they're not just loud enough for you. trust me on that.

use the single earbud, or leave the music off


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Harold said:


> they're not just loud enough for you. trust me on that.
> 
> use the single earbud, or leave the music off


This.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

That honestly is true. Just wear one ear bud and spare everyone else on the trail from having to hear your music. This seems to be the popular thing to do now and honestly drives me, and a lot of others crazy. I don't want to hear anyone else's music when I am trail riding.

Having the music low enough to where only you can hear it will likely mean you cannot hear it either over trail and bike noise.

Suggestion is enjoy your ride, the scenery and anyone else you may encounter on the trail.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Couldn't agree more, I ran into a guy w/one of those the other day is like bro the boombox era is ova  Is a preference of course, but getting out to me means getting out and enjoying nature, birds, bugs, wild life.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a small Bluetooth speaker taped to the back of my helmet. I got it at Walmart for $10. It is a cube of about 1-inch. I keep it pretty low, but find it lets hikers know I'm coming. It's better than a bear bell.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Welcome to Altec Lansing

you are now paired, enjoy

great speakers except that BS noise above

altec lansing mini h20
get velcro strap it down somewhere

*http://www.alteclansing.com/en/al-products/mini-h2o-speaker/

thing is every target store has like ten of these, so they are

waterproof
shockproof
actually good sound
volume controls 
6 hour runtime
actually in stores [instead of ordering one, and hassle returning if defective]

it's the startup sound that sucks, just deal with it. cannot be bypassed

but great speaker


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

FYI, the youtube videos of guys shredding and music blaring? the music is added to the video later at home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I like listening to the music in my head. No matter how loud I turn it up, I can still hear what's going on around me...unless it's the wife.


----------



## DowneyDude (May 2, 2016)

I was doing some riding this weekend and came across listening to some reggae music on an external speaker. I am new to MTB, but I thought it was kind of odd - looks like this might be pretty normal?

I found it annoying.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

127.0.0.1 said:


> *Welcome to Altec Lansing
> 
> you are now paired, enjoy
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering the question.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I have a small Bluetooth speaker taped to the back of my helmet. I got it at Walmart for $10. It is a cube of about 1-inch. I keep it pretty low, but find it lets hikers know I'm coming. It's better than a bear bell.


Thank you for answering my question


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh dear god no. No one wants to hear whatever it is any of us like to listen to in the first place, not to mention when its blaring from hollow tin-can speakers, the approaching doppler shifted squeal matched only by flat dopplered droning as you depart. Other groups snicker, roll eyes and cringe at your music selection as you pass. They later recall your douchery over beers. You are compared to the mom-jeans hiker and the crazy horseback lady for most amusing encounter of the ride. You are that guy. 

Because your state only allows 1 ear? On trails? Rangers are out and about stopping bikers for their dangerous dual-headphone scofflawing? They have forensics on it, they got em working in shifts! 

For the love of mountain biking, please don't be that guy.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Have you guys come in contact with some low rider mountain bike with giant subwoofers on it. I am just talking about a little speaker directed at me. My other question is would you mind the speaker if it had music you like? Or do you just like the sounds of nature.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

No one likes your music, or mine, or anyone's. Besides their own. Trust me.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just turn up the volume on my phone and put it in my pocket.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> I just turn up the volume on my phone and put it in my pocket.


I can't imagine how sweaty your phone must be after a ride. the salt from your sweat must be eating through the plastic by now. i hope you got phone insurance.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Daholla77 said:


> Have you guys come in contact with some low rider mountain bike with giant subwoofers on it. I am just talking about a little speaker directed at me. My other question is would you mind the speaker if it had music you like? Or do you just like the sounds of nature.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


John Williams might be tolerable. Something else that might be cool would be Blaster Kits mounted to the handlebars where you can fire at fellow riders with John Williams blaring. You can take turns being Luke, Wedge, Po, and the imperial pilot. Bringing that to the trails might even bring different trail users together for a change. Hikers with plastic light sabers, equestrians could wear storm trooper gear and give out orders to everyone.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

When I started I brought my mp3 with me on my 2nd or 3rd ride, that was the first and last time.

OP, maybe get one of those "sounds of nature" CDs you can buy @ Target?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Daholla77 said:


> Have you guys come in contact with some low rider mountain bike with giant subwoofers on it. I am just talking about a little speaker directed at me. My other question is would you mind the speaker if it had music you like? Or do you just like the sounds of nature.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I don't want to hear anyone's music, regardless of what kind of speaker it's coming from.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

The way I see it, working out to music is for the gym. I go to the woods precisely because I need to get away from all the artificiality of modern life. That includes music. Do I get mad if someone's listening to music? Nah, they'll be out of earshot soon enough and I really do enjoy music. Occasionally I may shake my head in amazement and pity them in the knowledge they may never experience the serenity that can be found once we forget to be distracted by it all.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

cjsb said:


> John Williams might be tolerable. Something else that might be cool would be Blaster Kits mounted to the handlebars where you can fire at fellow riders with John Williams blaring. You can take turns being Luke, Wedge, Po, and the imperial pilot. Bringing that to the trails might even bring different trail users together for a change. Hikers with plastic light sabers, equestrians could wear storm trooper gear and give out orders to everyone.


That would be quite cool

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

cjsb said:


> I can't imagine how sweaty your phone must be after a ride. the salt from your sweat must be eating through the plastic by now. i hope you got phone insurance.


My thighs don't sweat much.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Harold said:


> I don't want to hear anyone's music, regardless of what kind of speaker it's coming from.


If you don't like my music then you can go pound sand.

Only time I really have my tunes going is when I ride by myself. Only time someone will hear my music is in passing.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RS VR6 said:


> If you don't like my music then you can go pound sand.
> 
> Only time I really have my tunes going is when I ride by myself. Only time someone will hear my music is in passing.


Doesn't mean I cannot still express my displeasure at listening to your music when I don't want to listen to your music.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sure, just roll up and tell me you don't like my music and I'll still tell you to go pound sand.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

RS VR6 said:


> Sure, just roll up and tell me you don't like my music and I'll still tell you to go pound sand.


I like you lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Daholla77 said:


> Have you guys come in contact with some low rider mountain bike with giant subwoofers on it. I am just talking about a little speaker directed at me. My other question is would you mind the speaker if it had music you like? Or do you just like the sounds of nature.
> G
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


No, and yes. To ditto, no one wants to hear your music, of any quality audio or genre, as you go riding by. It's guaranteed that everyone you pass is having a WTF moment with your speaker.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Grumpy folks.....

Has it been raining lots or what? Sheesh, no different than a loud hub buzzing by.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Shark said:


> Grumpy folks.....
> 
> Has it been raining lots or what? Sheesh, no different than a loud hub buzzing by.


Haha...now thats annoying.

I have a friend that kept telling me to shut my hub up when I first got my Zipp wheels.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL, I knew this thread would deliver when I saw the title.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's one and you can wear it on your wrist. Bluetooth Loudspeaker with Anti-Lost / Selfie / USB and TF Card Slots / Microphone / FM - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

the boom box contraption I have seen used on the trail is comical, as is the rider. something that Up in Smoke could identify with.

In fact, I was thinking that this demographic, if it weren't puffing through so much disposable income, could create demand for a self enclosed environment riding suit. Not a space suit per se, but still enclosed and climate controlled with the latest in audio systems. could even have a "Chron" enviro setting where the rider inserts the resource and the suit is filled with magic smoke. it can provide the most compelling outdoor experience for all who abide in tunes and buds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Shark said:


> Sheesh, no different than a loud hub buzzing by.


I'm developing an app that plays recordings of different brands of hub sounds through your portable speaker so you can cycle through CK's, I9's, Onyx, etc. depending on your mood. Could also create custom hub sounds. PM me if you want to send some kickstarter $$$.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'm developing an app that plays recordings of different brands of hub sounds through your portable speaker so you can cycle through CK's, I9's, Onyx, etc. depending on your mood. Could also create custom hub sounds. PM me if you want to send some kickstarter $$$.


Nice, the one thing I do not get with listing to music while riding is that you are canceling out one of your senses, even worse are riders on motorbikes but all is forgiving when the music is SLAYER!


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

acer66 said:


> Nice, the one thing I do not get with listing to music while riding is that you are canceling out one of your senses, even worse are riders on motorbikes but all is forgiving when the music is SLAYER!


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah gotta go play Skeletons of Society right now. Or Expendable Youth . Cuz it's the same song. Or pretty much anything on Seasons come to think of it.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'm developing an app that plays recordings of different brands of hub sounds through your portable speaker so you can cycle through CK's, I9's, Onyx, etc. depending on your mood. Could also create custom hub sounds. PM me if you want to send some kickstarter $$$.


That's awesome


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> Here's one and you can wear it on your wrist. Bluetooth Loudspeaker with Anti-Lost / Selfie / USB and TF Card Slots / Microphone / FM - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


LOL 18 buck DX speaker that will die in 2 days, and you have to wait 2 months
for RMA

my suggestion of altec lansing h20 waterproof is valid, and remains so...you can
a) find them in nearly any city with a target store 
and 
b) friggn reliable but if it fails go to target and swap it that day
c) sound is great and LOUD if you want 
d) who cares what others thinks of your speaker on a bike, 
OP wanted an answer I gave a mighty good one


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'm developing an app that plays recordings of different brands of hub sounds through your portable speaker so you can cycle through CK's, I9's, Onyx, etc. depending on your mood. Could also create custom hub sounds. PM me if you want to send some kickstarter $$$.


can you do Hugi road hub circa 90's? 8 speed, loudest hub on earth


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> can you do Hugi road hub circa 90's? 8 speed, loudest hub on earth


Ha, I remember those!

I also want it to integrate with D-12 and mimic formula 1 race car sounds, upshifting and downshifting whenever you do and matching your acceleration. Also braking squeal/chatter, and options to choose between muscle car, Ferrari, etc.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Try these if they are still around. Should be able to keep the volume lower and be LESS annoying on the trail.
Mini-speakers for bike helmets let riders hear more than just their music


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Try these if they are still around. Should be able to keep the volume lower and be LESS annoying on the trail.
> Mini-speakers for bike helmets let riders hear more than just their music


Thank you I am going to check those out. Thank you for a solution.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'm developing an app that plays recordings of different brands of hub sounds through your portable speaker so you can cycle through CK's, I9's, Onyx, etc. depending on your mood. Could also create custom hub sounds. PM me if you want to send some kickstarter $$$.


If you could also do a cassette version, I could get behind this. Until then, Bananarama is my jam!


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

noapathy said:


> If you could also do a cassette version, I could get behind this. Until then, Bananarama is my jam!
> 
> View attachment 1080916


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah. Gonna go listen to some Cruel Summer. In fact, gonna go watch Danielsan and Mr Miyagi beat up the cobra Kai.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Procter said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah. Gonna go listen to some Cruel Summer. In fact, gonna go watch Danielsan and Mr Miyagi beat up the cobra Kai.


Wax on, brother. Wax on.


----------



## BugI_FTW (Jan 30, 2009)

Procter said:


> Oh dear god no. No one wants to hear whatever it is any of us like to listen to in the first place, not to mention when its blaring from hollow tin-can speakers, the approaching doppler shifted squeal matched only by flat dopplered droning as you depart. Other groups snicker, roll eyes and cringe at your music selection as you pass. They later recall your douchery over beers. You are compared to the mom-jeans hiker and the crazy horseback lady for most amusing encounter of the ride. You are that guy.
> 
> Because your state only allows 1 ear? On trails? Rangers are out and about stopping bikers for their dangerous dual-headphone scofflawing? They have forensics on it, they got em working in shifts!
> 
> For the love of mountain biking, please don't be that guy.


Must suck to live your life caring that some random person you came across in the woods thinks about you.

I came across the thread because I too was looking for small speaker for the bike. The way I see it, having someone riding in front of you that you cannot tell you would like to pass them or worse riding at you around a corner and doesn't hear you because they have headphones in is much more annoying that having to hear music for a minute. Plus, it may also help avoid collisions.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

BugI_FTW said:


> Must suck to live your life caring that some random person you came across in the woods thinks about you.
> 
> I came across the thread because I too was looking for small speaker for the bike. The way I see it, having someone riding in front of you that you cannot tell you would like to pass them or worse riding at you around a corner and doesn't hear you because they have headphones in is much more annoying that having to hear music for a minute. Plus, it may also help avoid collisions.


I think you are confusing something here: it is not "caring what others think about me" as in trying to be a "people pleaser", it is being a rude ignoramous who is oblivious to the negative etxernality of their selfish actions in a public space.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

12:00 RIDER said:


> View attachment 1082322


Awesome! I love it when Caddyshack can contribute to the discussion. "So let's dance!"


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

cjsb said:


> I think you are confusing something here: it is not "caring what others think about me" as in trying to be a "people pleaser", it is being a rude ignoramous who is oblivious to the negative etxernality of their selfish actions in a public space.


^ This. Could not have said it better. I could care less what people think about me, trust me I really don't care. But I also don't walk around acting selfish and like I am the only person in the world.

I also don't blast music on my deck when I am outside having beers with my wife at 11:00 at night either. Not because I care what my neighbors think, but because it is rude.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

BugI_FTW said:


> Must suck to live your life caring that some random person you came across in the woods thinks about you.
> 
> I came across the thread because I too was looking for small speaker for the bike. The way I see it, having someone riding in front of you that you cannot tell you would like to pass them or worse riding at you around a corner and doesn't hear you because they have headphones in is much more annoying that having to hear music for a minute. Plus, it may also help avoid collisions.


You present the false choice of headphones vs. speakers as if those are the only two options. Besides the fact that its inconsiderate, in what sport do top level competitors listen to personal music during play? None that I can think of. Let's leave the obvious collision risk aside (it is present with both speaker and headphones). Riding at your top performance requires a hyper-aware state of full concentration, with full use of your senses. Secondly, you may not realize it but you hear things and become aware of them before you are cognizant that they are occurring. Drifting/brapping sounds different. Dirt sounds different as it gets wetter or drier, or harder or softer throughout the ride. Your mind is aware of all these things, even if not consciously. Thirdly, studies show direct correlations between hearing and balance, for example this one. Fourthly, hearing is our quickest sense, because, this kept us alive (rustling in the woods, fight or flight response). For the most obvious example of all of this, try you favorite trail with heavy earplugs or over-ear protection or both and see if you feel tuned into the trail. You feel disconnected and slower.


----------



## TavisB (Sep 8, 2005)

Please don't do it. They'll all laugh at you.


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

Altec Lansing Mini Lifejacket 2. Comes with mounting hardware to install on a handlebar I can hear mine up to about 35mph on my motorcycle.
http://www.alteclansing.com/en/al-products/mini-lifejacket-2/
If the haters don't like it so what.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't care if people laugh at me, and it is loud enough for me. I can still hear around me. Where I ride I don't see people.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## j_wynn (Sep 11, 2015)

Good luck. If you can ride with a backpack there are some options. You may be able to put a tube type speaker (JBL or Walmarts brand 808 Hex) in your botlecage even if you have to zip tie it in. 

Heck with the haters. If they don't like to hear your music they need to pedal harder and drop you. I don't personally use a speaker but they don't bother me at all. It is rare to hear another riders music for more than a couple seconds. Besides, typically it's a public trail meant to be shared by all. If you want silence buy your own land and make your own trail.


----------



## TavisB (Sep 8, 2005)

Public trail doesn't equal a license to be a douchey bag of cacks.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> I think you are confusing something here: it is not "caring what others think about me" as in trying to be a "people pleaser", it is being a rude ignoramous who is oblivious to the negative etxernality of their selfish actions in a public space.





blkangel said:


> ^ This. Could not have said it better. I could care less what people think about me, trust me I really don't care. But I also don't walk around acting selfish and like I am the only person in the world.
> 
> I also don't blast music on my deck when I am outside having beers with my wife at 11:00 at night either. Not because I care what my neighbors think, but because it is rude.


I was recently on a five day wilderness raft trip. A group passed us that had speakers blaring from their boat. I'm sure they were enjoying it but for us it was a total wtf moment.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Take care out there. Just make sure you don't wreck your bike. That speaker could be the first to be demolished. 

I was at Duthie Hill in the Seattle area last Sunday and a young kid had a speaker on his bar as well. He wasn't blasting it loud but it was odd to see him downhill and run the practice jumps with it.


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

Listening to music while riding a bike/running should be reserved for fat people at planet fitness who are 'totally gonna get in shape this time'

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

mattyice said:


> Listening to music while riding a bike/running should be reserved for fat people at planet fitness who are 'totally gonna get in shape this time'
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


:lol:
[/thread]


----------



## evan.fiorentino (Feb 23, 2016)

Doesn't bother me any, I just keep riding past them.. I envision 50% of the posters in this thread as grumpy old men who sit on their porches and ***** at their neighbors kids.. "back in my day we didn't even have speakers!" sheesh


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

evan.fiorentino said:


> Doesn't bother me any, I just keep riding past them.. I envision 50% of the posters in this thread as grumpy old men who sit on their porches and ***** at their neighbors kids.. "back in my day we didn't even have speakers!" sheesh


THats what I figure. Where I go it's either streets or open marshland so I don't see a soul. Plus I figure it lets the snakes and other animals know I am coming so they stay out of my way.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Daholla77 said:


> THats what I figure. Where I go it's either streets or open marshland so I don't see a soul. Plus I figure it lets the snakes and other animals know I am coming so they stay out of my way.


No, we're the old men who come flying past you on the trail. If you're on the streets or open marshland, we don't care 'cause we're not there. But in the woods, I don't want to hear it.


----------



## nbritton (Jul 26, 2016)

Personally I don't mind the noise, I only have to listen to it for a second as I blaze past them, and occasionally I'm reminded of a song I like. With my night rides I've been using my headphones. With some good music it really get's you in the zone, but one of these nights I fear I'm going to mow down a hiker, bambi, or an oncoming cyclist because they can't hear me coming and I can't hear them. I guess it's a good thing I got that helmet. :headphones:


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

RS VR6 said:


> I just turn up the volume on my phone and put it in my pocket.


I do the same for a few years now, I can easily lower/raise volume without even getting it out of my pocket. No salt issues. No complaints, ever.

That said, look into the Amazon speakers. I have the Echo at home and its absolutely amazing. I've been thinking about the Amazon Tap which is portable. Full voice control, and really good voice control at that. Easily mute, pause lower volume when approaching humans. Easily turn up the volume just before your drop.

Luckily where I ride I rarely see other people, but when I do I always lower the volume just out of respect for others.

peace


----------



## TavisB (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe you would rather watch YouTube videos about biking. Many have music and you wouldn't piss off the rest of the world.


----------



## nbritton (Jul 26, 2016)

TavisB said:


> Please don't do it. They'll all laugh at you.


How is it that you have a Join date of 2005 and a total of 12 posts, and 3 of those posts just happen to be in this thread? To me it appears that someone here has an alternative account that they use to help propagate their view point.



evan.fiorentino said:


> I envision 50% of the posters in this thread as grumpy old men who sit on their porches and ***** at their neighbors kids.. "back in my day we didn't even have speakers!" sheesh


I think you might be right.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Lol yup ladies and gentlemen we have an Internet troll.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TavisB (Sep 8, 2005)

Not an alternative account. More the grumpy old man I guess. People playing their crappy music in public triggers me.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I personally need my focus when I ride and music distracts me.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Battery said:


> I personally need my focus when I ride and music distracts me.


Same here and I enjoy that "focus" time, just think "trail/bike/nature". I tried it on my first two rides (ear plugs) or so but is just not my thing and I love music, but not while I'm riding a bike.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

There's not a technical solution to every personal conflict, but there is to this one: bone conduction. Doesn't cover your ears, but also not audible to others. Keep you tunes to yourself. Wired & Bluetooth varieties.
https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...oQ0ljZtD1CLpE5fq6qH8TcHVPZdd7-2KbLBoC-ejw_wcB


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Same here and I enjoy that "focus" time, just think "trail/bike/nature". I tried it on my first two rides (ear plugs) or so but is just not my thing and I love music, but not while I'm riding a bike.


^ this

Riding single tracks with some speed takes 100% of my concentration, that's what makes it so awsome. No music or any other interference for me.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Gravityaholic said:


> ^ this
> 
> Riding single tracks with some speed takes 100% of my concentration, that's what makes it so awsome. No music or any other interference for me.


I could never ride with earplug/s, something around my neck or a speaker on my bars for that matter.

I little tune coming out of my pocket lower than conversation level is what works for me when climbing mainly.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Daholla77 said:


> Lol yup ladies and gentlemen we have an Internet troll.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Or maybe just a lurker.


----------



## hatfield44 (Aug 18, 2016)

CHIPS - Universal Bluetooth Wireless Snow Helmet Audio - Outdoor Tech®

They make a wired version as well for about a hundred bucks less.


----------



## hatfield44 (Aug 18, 2016)

Duplicate


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

TraxFactory said:


> I could never ride with earplug/s, something around my neck or a speaker on my bars for that matter.
> 
> I little tune coming out of my pocket lower than conversation level is what works for me when climbing mainly.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Playing from my phone is what I typically do. The volume is fairly low...so people don't get super butthurt from "hearing" my music.


----------



## Repth (Sep 2, 2016)

I like to listen to music whenever I am doing something that requires concentration. The music actually helps me focus. That probably sounds weird to most, but it's what I have found to be true in my lifetime. I don't like wires, and I don't like earbuds in my ears preventing me from hearing others (similarly, I don't like others that are prevented from hearing me). I listen to my music at a volume where I can faintly hear it while riding. I am not under the delusion that I am the only one that can hear it at that volume level, so I do not listen to it when others are around. I usually ride alone at off times, so this is typically not a problem for me. Currently I am using my phone speaker but am looking for an alternate solution, like a clip-on speaker on the strap of my hydration pack. I know that I would rather be subjected briefly to someone else's music than to have them not hear me.


----------



## noremorse1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Dont be that guy.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Do that around me, and
I might just hop off my bike
and start dancing.☺

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CWWalker (May 11, 2016)

Harold said:


> they're not just loud enough for you. trust me on that.
> 
> use the single earbud, or leave the music off


This. Or enjoy the trail, the ride, the bike, the nature....


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say the guys (and gals) who are pro speakers while MTBing are in their teens or twenties, those of us in our 30s and beyond enjoying MTBing to escape the stress of a spouse, kids, career and life in general and prefer not to hear music blaring (even a little) while we ride. Maybe some older riders wear headphones though.

Ok, if you don't fall into the above, go ahead and post.


----------



## Repth (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the guys and gals who are vehemently anti-speaker when they don't even know when, at what volume, or around which (if any) people it will be used are probably old farts who can't stand the idea that someone could enjoy the same hobby they enjoy but for different reasons.


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

I've found that the speaker I use doesn't carry sound very far even with the volume turned all the way up but it sounds loud to me. My wife said she had to be right next to me to hear it but as soon as we got more than about 10' apart she really couldn't hear it anymore. And for the record I'm in my mid 40s and sometimes just like to hear some music while I ride


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Repth said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the guys and gals who are vehemently anti-speaker when they don't even know when, at what volume, or around which (if any) people it will be used are probably old farts who can't stand the idea that someone could enjoy the same hobby they enjoy but for different reasons.


and your age is&#8230;??? You seem to have left out that info.

Yes, I am an old fart.


----------



## TavisB (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm guessing he's young. It doesn't appear that he has taken any high school level English courses yet.


----------



## Repth (Sep 2, 2016)

TavisB said:


> I'm guessing he's young. It doesn't appear that he has taken any high school level English courses yet.


Engineers are not the most effective communicators, sure, but I was intentionally mimicking the post above mine.



chazpat said:


> and your age is&#8230;??? You seem to have left out that info.
> 
> Yes, I am an old fart.


I'm poking fun at you. My age is not relevant to that.


----------



## TavisB (Sep 8, 2005)

Lol. At least that post had some punctuation.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a JVC charge speaker and an mp3 player that i attach to the handlebars with a portland design works waterbottle cage mounting bracket,its survived 2+ years of trail riding..and yes,its fairly loud,and i assume fairly obnoxious to some percentage of fellow trail riders.so far however i have had far more positive comments than anything negative. my observation is that headphone users are far more oblivious,i can still hear everything going on around me just fine,only takes one button to turn the speaker off if i come upon a group of riders on the trail.
i dont always ride with the speaker,mainly when i feel like going fast.but im only going to do that at times when theres no one else on the trails,or so few that it serves more as a warning that someone else is on the trails....
and i'm 51 and otherwise a rigid steel frame riding crusty retro grouch,the bottle cage that holds the speaker is the only carbon fiber bit i ever bought....
if you see/hear some old dude blasting Rush on a Surly in the desert its probably me!


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Shut your noise makers off! It's ****ing annoying for those of us who enjoy the escape from all the noise of civilization.

What the hell has happened to common courtesies and common sense?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah! NO MORE NOISE! That goes for all of you running Hope hubs, too!


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

EatsDirt said:


> Shut your noise makers off! It's ****ing annoying for those of us who enjoy the escape from all the noise of civilization.
> 
> What the hell has happened to common courtesies and common sense?


sure,stop driving your car because its annoying to those of us live car-free!


----------



## Repth (Sep 2, 2016)

EatsDirt said:


> Shut your noise makers off! It's ****ing annoying for those of us who enjoy the escape from all the noise of civilization.
> 
> What the hell has happened to common courtesies and common sense?


I'm not sure, but you seem to be a prime example of having neither. Who says this guy is going to go blaring his music through the woods with other riders around? Nobody. That's certainly not what I use mine for. If the trails are vacant, or I'm riding on the street, I play music out loud so I can hear my surroundings. These are both environments where nobody is bothered. Nearly every person who came in here to **** on this thread did so under the assumption that OP would be blaring music around other riders. That is not the only use of one of these speakers.



Cornfield said:


> Yeah! NO MORE NOISE! That goes for all of you running Hope hubs, too!


And get those squeaky brakes fixed! And while you're at it, no talking, or breathing loudly! SOME of us are trying to enjoy nature, damnit!

Oh, and while you're at it, leave your damn bike at home! We're all here for the quiet nature experience and the sound of bike riders just ruins that!


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

I swear people think it is some huge boom box from the 80 and it's not. For the record I am 39. I also said that where I ride I barely see anybody the times I go. I live next to the largest contiguous brackish marsh on the west coast of North America. So everybody that's losing their minds I won't see you any way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Reminds me of those old cartoons, hehe.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> Reminds me of those old cartoons, hehe.


Lmao yup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I find these work great.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Lmao, not that big lol but that is how some people's perception is lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Repth said:


> I'm not sure, but you seem to be a prime example of having neither. Who says this guy is going to go blaring his music through the woods with other riders around? Nobody. That's certainly not what I use mine for. If the trails are vacant, or I'm riding on the street, I play music out loud so I can hear my surroundings. These are both environments where nobody is bothered. Nearly every person who came in here to **** on this thread did so under the assumption that OP would be blaring music around other riders. That is not the only use of one of these speakers.
> 
> And get those squeaky brakes fixed! And while you're at it, no talking, or breathing loudly! SOME of us are trying to enjoy nature, damnit!
> 
> Oh, and while you're at it, leave your damn bike at home! We're all here for the quiet nature experience and the sound of bike riders just ruins that!


Ok, so you're a righteous guy who happens to live in a desolate area. You're b!tchen! Seems a little strange that you're so defensive of speaker use on trails that you claim to be vacant where no one is bothered... as my post wouldn't apply to you. OR does it? Perhaps you can set me straight without extreme (idiotic) suggestions like leaving my bike at home?

My experience ranges from hikers playing Mexican polka music at a level that carries long distances (at it's worst when I HIKE) to clownhillers with every pad available strapped to them pushing up listening to speed metal or gangsta rap as if they're taking bong rips in their moms basement. This type of experience is frequent in my neighborhood, although not exclusive to it. All these trail users have the right to be there without question, so...

Do they have the right to spread their noise pollution when the majority use trails to escape this?

Given your posts I'm pretty sure I know your response so don't bother... I will not be baited into a retard fight.

:thumbsup:


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Cornfield said:


> Yeah! NO MORE NOISE! That goes for all of you running Hope hubs, too!


I find squealing brakes really annoying.
Especially when they are mine.


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

This seems to be a new thing. I've seen it quite a bit the past few months both mountain biking and hiking. It's awful when hiking in the wilderness because that's what we try to get away from. It was a group of about 30 teenagers playing One Direction. 

I've never seen a mountain biker do it in the forest, only at the bike park and it's usually reggae. I don't really mind it there, kinda seems to fit at least where I live.


----------



## Repth (Sep 2, 2016)

EatsDirt said:


> Ok, so you're a righteous guy who happens to live in a desolate area. You're b!tchen! Seems a little strange that you're so defensive of speaker use on trails that you claim to be vacant where no one is bothered... as my post wouldn't apply to you. OR does it? Perhaps you can set me straight without extreme (idiotic) suggestions like leaving my bike at home?
> 
> My experience ranges from hikers playing Mexican polka music at a level that carries long distances (at it's worst when I HIKE) to clownhillers with every pad available strapped to them pushing up listening to speed metal or gangsta rap as if they're taking bong rips in their moms basement. This type of experience is frequent in my neighborhood, although not exclusive to it. All these trail users have the right to be there without question, so...
> 
> ...


Of course they should not be spreading their "noise pollution" like that--it's grossly inconsiderate to do such a thing. Is that the response you were expecting? Do you disagree with that response?


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Only place I have done this is at Burning Man. It is certainly appropriate there.

Tip: Make sure the wiring is very well secured. Had a cable get sucked into the rear derailleur. 

Another reason not to take a sound system on the trail is that good bass = heavy


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Yes i am bumping an old thread here, as i was looking for info about speakers. While out on a ride two days ago i came across 3 out of 4 riders with small portable speakers, and being the sheep that i am, wanted to look into it myself. With the people i encountered i couldn't hear their music until about 10 feet away, and then couldn't make it out until passing them. Led Zeppelin from one, Bon Jovi from another, and some electro stuff from the third. As i continued to ride I thought to myself about how many people would get all worked up by these unremarkable encounters. It had no impact on my ride, and the people riding by said hello and seemed happy (which is more important to me i guess). Who cares. Meanwhile, you can hear the highway at any point in these woods because the park straddles one. Hearing a highway is pretty common occurrence in most of the trails around me (MA/NH/ME). 

If people are playing music on some device where they took no effort to limit the sound escaping, then i can see people getting agitated. If someone has a directional speaker that you can't hear other than 10' away, and this really grinds your gears, you have the problem in my opinion. I'm all about caring about negatively impacting others; but seriously, people can handle 5 seconds of second hand music on a trail. Try focus on enjoying the outdoors in your way. You can get back to basking in the sounds of highways and airplanes right after the rider passes. 

I ended up buying the Outdoor Tech Buckshot 2.0 for $37 on Amazon. Not a hefty investment for this experiment. I tend to listen to music at all times possible with exception to skiing and riding. I started listening to music when solo skiing, and will see if I like it on a bike. I never wanted to use headphones to block out nature or someone riding up behind me; but these little directional speakers seem pretty cool and allow you to hear around you as well.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Really the only time a speaker is acceptable, is when your drag racing your gravel bike


----------



## miamic70 (Feb 26, 2008)

Daholla77 said:


> I was wondering could anybody recommend a portable speaker that I could attach to my bike. i was looking at boombastic and skullcandy. Thank you


The one you DON'T bring along on a bike ride!


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

burtronix said:


> There's not a technical solution to every personal conflict, but there is to this one: bone conduction. Doesn't cover your ears, but also not audible to others. Keep you tunes to yourself. Wired & Bluetooth varieties.
> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...oQ0ljZtD1CLpE5fq6qH8TcHVPZdd7-2KbLBoC-ejw_wcB


I dug this thread out of the graveyard a few months ago. I wanted to follow up with some advice for anyone else who comes across this thread curious about speakers. I canceled my order on a little speaker and instead followed through with butronix advice of looking into bone conductive headphones. I didn't even know this technology existed before and they are the perfect solution for people that want to listen to music, be aware of your surroundings, and not tick off all these curmudgeons. I bought the Aftershokz latest set which ran about $150 but there are much cheaper ones out there. I can't speak for other headphones but the ones i got are great.

burtonix suggestion kind of got buried in a sea of debate, so i just want to point this option out to people. That is all. Thanks.


----------



## jasec79 (Jun 9, 2016)

If you feel the desire to scream or sing while hucking a jump, get after it. But speakers of any kind whilst riding a bike (or even trail running for that matter) are NOT approved...


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Since this thread has been brought back, it may be helpful to think ahead, beyond speakers, and consider something like a Tablet holder like below:

https://kylesbikes.com/minoura-tph-...g7UAbg4n-V_sZIXgBTyAKQL57pbUvNmhoCWagQAvD_BwE

One could also modify the bike frame to add an exterior skin, or sound proof bubble? You know, good fences make good neighbors.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

idbrian said:


> ... they are the perfect solution for people that want to listen to music, be aware of your surroundings, and not tick off all these curmudgeons. ...


So everyone else on the trail without music playing is a curmudgeon?


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

phlegm said:


> So everyone else on the trail without music playing is a curmudgeon?


Hell no. Just people that get too worked up about it and act like it is a big deal. Just enjoy yourselves.

I'm not even sure how much I like it yet. I do find myself getting surprised by other riders more.

Wow. There are so many crabby dudes in this thread, it is hilarious. "Oh I have to hear 5 seconds of someone else's music, my day is ruined."

For the record, I am totally opposed to someone bringing a boom box to the beach and subjecting others to their music. But this is literally 5-10 seconds. I don't even have nor have I ever even had a speaker on a ride, so I'm not being self serving here.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

idbrian said:


> Hell no. Just people that get too worked up about it and act like it is a big deal.


The vast majority of my negative trail encounters have involved someone with music. And not because "I have to hear 5 seconds of someone else's music", either. It's because THEY can't hear anything else. Even people with speakers.

Yes, other people's music is annoying, but it's far from the worst part of listening to music on the trail.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Harold said:


> The vast majority of my negative trail encounters have involved someone with music. And not because "I have to hear 5 seconds of someone else's music", either. It's because THEY can't hear anything else. Even people with speakers.
> 
> Yes, other people's music is annoying, but it's far from the worst part of listening to music on the trail.


That's a fair point. Headphones would be the bigger problem there though.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

idbrian said:


> That's a fair point. Headphones would be the bigger problem there though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Not always. Speakers cause their own problems. And that is usually because people with speakers think they hear more than they actually do.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

"Your music sucks"

_Jayem_


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't bring a speaker on MTB rides, but have ridden a couple times with groups where someone has one. Can't say it bothered me.

I definitely enjoy having tunes going at the our pumptrack, specially when working on it, which I do often while people ride. MTB trail rolls right by it and so far everyone has survived.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

JACKL said:


> "Your music sucks"
> 
> _Jayem_


"So does yours"

_Also Jayem_


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've also been on rides where others have music, the problem was, they all had different tunes going on, not pleasant. Kind of annoying to be honest.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Light weight and no cables to get snagged on. I can hear my music and the outside world without anyone else hearing it. Win Win!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

alexbn921 said:


> Light weight and no cables to get snagged on. I can hear my music and the outside world without anyone else hearing it. Win Win!
> View attachment 1209023


Cool set up. I thought about doing something like that too. I ended up just going the Bluetooth route though.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

The conductive headphones don't cover or go inside your ear so they breath a lot better for a workout as well. Because you can still hear the environment they are useless when using a gas mower. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

noapathy said:


> "So does yours"
> 
> _Also Jayem_


Yup. Thus the relevance of that quote.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I rode today. Met one guy with a speaker going. And when I stopped to rest, I noticed a guy ride by wearing earbuds. Too bad, he didn't hear the barred owl calling I heard a couple of minutes before he came by, despite the fact that he came from the direction the hooting came from.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

idbrian said:


> I dug this thread out of the graveyard a few months ago. I wanted to follow up with some advice for anyone else who comes across this thread curious about speakers. I canceled my order on a little speaker and instead followed through with butronix advice of looking into bone conductive headphones. I didn't even know this technology existed before and they are the perfect solution for people that want to listen to music, be aware of your surroundings, and not tick off all these curmudgeons. I bought the Aftershokz latest set which ran about $150 but there are much cheaper ones out there. I can't speak for other headphones but the ones i got are great.
> 
> burtonix suggestion kind of got buried in a sea of debate, so i just want to point this option out to people. That is all. Thanks.


Came across the same brand after a friend who follows tech way too closely mentioned them to me. I refused to be the assclown on trail with a speaker, and between safety issues of hearing other trail users, and hearing wildlife (we have a lot of the type that will bite/try to kill you if you ignore their little tail-maracas) earbuds were a solid no-go.

https://aftershokz.com/collections/wireless/products/trekz-titanium

Kinda wanna try the newer Air model to see if fitment and skull-contact might be improved (between helmet straps and sunglasses, they can sometimes get nudged in a way that reduces the audio) but they've been rock solid otherwise, and with me on pretty much every ride. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

chazpat said:


> I rode today. Met one guy with a speaker going. And when I stopped to rest, I noticed a guy ride by wearing earbuds. Too bad, he didn't hear the barred owl calling I heard a couple of minutes before he came by, despite the fact that he came from the direction the hooting came from.


It is too bad that owl missed out on some crunchy grooves with all of its squealing. Did you go have a talk with that owl about proper trail etiquette?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

for your own safety, don't play your music in such a way that it blocks your hearing. to be considerate, don't play it so that anyone else can hear it unless they are right next to you. that's all.



alexbn921 said:


> Light weight and no cables to get snagged on. I can hear my music and the outside world without anyone else hearing it. Win Win!
> View attachment 1209023


I have an old Shuffle too, so I might try this. I don't like riding with music blocking my hearing. I have a lot of narrow trails with lousy line-of-sight, so I need to hear what's coming. I do miss riding with music though.

also, I plan to do a gravel grind some day soon with some speakers attached to my bike. I plan to place Surfin' Bird on repeat the whole time. I think that might be the most annoying option, but if anyone can suggest something more irritating, I might try that too.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Thoreau said:


> Kinda wanna try the newer Air model to see if fitment and skull-contact might be improved (between helmet straps and sunglasses, they can sometimes get nudged in a way that reduces the audio) but they've been rock solid otherwise, and with me on pretty much every ride. Wouldn't have it any other way.


I have the new air but can't see any different in fit. They look exactly the same. Once you get your helmet and glasses on and adjusted it works well. I can pause very easily when I came across other riders.

We luckily don't have any real animal or insect life threats on the trail in New England other than ticks giving Lyme disease. Having to be wary of mountain lions and rattlers would likely out me on the other side of the debate.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

idbrian said:


> I have the new air but can't see any different in fit. They look exactly the same. Once you get your helmet and glasses on and adjusted it works well. I can pause very easily when I came across other riders.
> 
> We luckily don't have any real animal or insect life threats on the trail in New England other than ticks giving Lyme disease. Having to be wary of mountain lions and rattlers would likely out me on the other side of the debate.


The differences are definitely minimal, and honestly it's not a big enough issue for me (especially to justify dropping another $150) but I do tend to buy new shiny **** just for the sake of buying new shiny ****... a lot =) The Air design looks like it might bring some of the bulk forward a little bit and make the back end sag a tad less. Of course, I an WAY overdue for a haircut and that shaggy bush isn't helping. I should probably start there.









About the only annoying thing is that single activity button on the left side. Works very well for the pausing/unpausing like ya mentioned. But double tapping it is almost an art form, especially when wearing gloves. Sometimes it ends up just pausing/unpausing, other times it wants to try and make a call/activate voice assistant. Got it down pretty decently these days though, and it's still well worth it for the benefits it provides.

and yeah, even with the open-ear design, I still find myself turning the volume down sometimes just to make damn sure I can hear any nearby rattlers. They can crank out some pretty good volume otherwise =)


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

idbrian said:


> Hell no. Just people that get too worked up about it and act like it is a big deal. Just enjoy yourselves.
> 
> I'm not even sure how much I like it yet. I do find myself getting surprised by other riders more.
> 
> ...


It is not the worst thing but the volume on these things and the lack of awareness is what makes them less than desirable. On my last ride I encountered two different riders with speakers. This is not a large trail system so of course inevitably at one point I encountered both again on the same section of trail and both still had their music playing! Oh the cacophony!


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

As long as you are playing the following:
Guns and Roses - Appetite for Destruction
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Nine Inch Nails - The downward Spiral

Carry on........


----------



## nibblecuda (Mar 8, 2017)

The best thing to listen to on the trail is the sound of your tires. Do the rest of us a favor and do not bring a speaker. If you must listen to music, please use a single earbud or one of these helmets:

https://www.amazon.com/Coros-Conducting-adjustable-Comfortable-Lightweight/dp/B06XX8X6MQ


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

If you're going to do it, dont be a ***** about it. Tow a full cart with at least a 1000w amplifier, battery, and subwoofers.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> If you're going to do it, dont be a ***** about it. Tow a full cart with at least a 1000w amplifier, battery, and subwoofers.


This way, the whole forest can hear it.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Correct. Sharing is caring. <3


----------



## jcaiii (Feb 7, 2009)

Because it's all about ME, and what I WANT instead of respecting anyone else that might be out on the trail... "pound sand", "only in passing"... It's just another piece of the erosion of social responsibility and courtesy.

Welcome to the "ME" era... FFS


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

idbrian said:


> It is too bad that owl missed out on some crunchy grooves with all of its squealing. Did you go have a talk with that owl about proper trail etiquette?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Considering that I was a guest in his home, no, I did not,


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

If I'm riding solo, I'll use an old shuffle & a pair hook behind ear, head phones. 

There's a little .exe called iShuffle that allows me to put on music from any source.

On the way to trail head i.e. riding along road, I'll have it pumping.

On the climb I'll have volume lowered so I can hear it & others possibly descending.

Whilst descending I'll have it off...

On commute back home, I'll crank up the volume again.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

Ahhhh...another thread where the uglies feel the need to preach. Opinions are like a$$holes and every a$$hole has an opinion...gotta luv the internet mentality...not.

On topic, nice to learn about the bone conduction speakers. I absolutely love music but it's not my thing on the trails. I'm 65 and have a regular riding buddy also 65 who does use a speaker when he rides. I quite enjoy his music especially when I hear it fade away on the downhills...when it increases on the uphills, I know he's coming...

And back to another a$$hole having an opinion (me)...have the rest of you a$$holes thought about simply ignoring threads you don't like? Oh, I forget, not in the internet age...:madman:


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Damn ya still going hard on this lol. I started this thread over two years. Damn it move on folks. People are going to what they want to do no matter the dirty looks or what people say. Smh

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

idbrian said:


> Wow. There are so many crabby dudes in this thread, it is hilarious. "Oh I have to hear 5 seconds of someone else's music, my day is ruined."


There's a popular trail near me with a short climb then 3 short 'downhill trails' that split off. It's a good setup to do lap after lap. Most people will pause at the top and take a break before heading downhill. Last time I was there there was a couple and each was playing music and just hanging out at the top. I didn't stay long because I didn't want to listen. Of course after I climbed back to the top they were still there playing music.

I've noticed lately people playing music on their phones in public places (restaurants, checkout line,etc). It doesn't bother some people at all. I however find it extremely annoying but I guess I'm just an old (35) curmudgeon.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

jeremy3220 said:


> I've noticed lately people playing music on their phones in public places (restaurants, checkout line,etc). It doesn't bother some people at all. I however find it extremely annoying but I guess I'm just an old (35) curmudgeon.


That is absolutely annoying and not appropriate because they are in a crowded place and you are stuck next to them. This is more like someone driving by with the car window down while they play music at a 7.

There is obvious scales to this being reasonable or not.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Daholla77 said:


> Damn ya still going hard on this lol. I started this thread over two years. Damn it move on folks. People are going to what they want to do no matter the dirty looks or what people say. Smh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I dug it back up to recommend the bone conduction headphones. Hopefully when someone searches this out a year from now they at least see that.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

idbrian said:


> I dug it back up to recommend the bone conduction headphones. Hopefully when someone searches this out a year from now they at least see that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's cool, I hope so too.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jeremy3220 said:


> I've noticed lately people playing music on their phones in public places (restaurants, checkout line,etc).


I've been noticing kids in shopping carts being pacified by their parents cell phones playing cartoons or whatever while shopping. Can't blame them for doing that if it keeps the kids from whining, which is WAY worse, but it can also be really annoying depending on my mood.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)




----------

